
Show HN: Netdata, static binary builds available for any Linux system - ktsaou
https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/Installation#x86_64-pre-built-binary-for-any-linux
======
ktsaou
bash <(curl -Ss [https://my-netdata.io/kickstart-static64.sh](https://my-
netdata.io/kickstart-static64.sh))

For any 64bit Linux system. Check the wiki if bash is not available on the
target system.

Wiki:
[https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/Installation](https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/Installation)
Home: [https://my-netdata.io/](https://my-netdata.io/)

~~~
brudgers
The link doesn't really explain what Netdata is or why I might want to use it.

~~~
stevekemp
Agreed. The front-page gives more data:

[https://github.com/firehol/netdata](https://github.com/firehol/netdata)

It looks like a thing that stores and visualises "metrics".

But it looks like it runs only upon a single host, which makes it less
interesting than collectd/prometheus/etc, even if the visuals look a little
nicer than grafana, etc.

I certainly wouldn't have the patience to open ten pages if I wanted to see
the stats on ten hosts. I want all my metrics in one place - so I can graph
"top five busiest hosts", etc.

